# body clipping when cold out



## kflannery (Sep 12, 2009)

I am in Florida and we are having record cold. 20s to 30s at night and 40s in day. I have a show next weekend and I need to body clip my ottb. He looks like a teddy bear. It is going to warm up to the low 40s at night and 70s in the day by friday. I really want to full body clip him friday night, the show is sunday? any suggestions???


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

If you do full body clip, I would put a light jacket on him at night, so he wont get cold. I live in NY and its just funny how different (warmer) states think that 30 is cold! lol I wish It was 40 here!! =)


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I would clip her ASAP, that way any clipper lines will be a little less obvious. Ideally you should clip 2-3 weeks before an event so they aren't visible at all...


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

CLIP HIM NOW! Clip him asap and invest in a nice warm blanket to wear.


----------



## kflannery (Sep 12, 2009)

last month I clipped 1 week before and it turned out great. I want to prolong it later this time because of the cold. I have blankets that I use right now. light sheet for the day and double for night. I realize you should clip 2 week before a show. I am going to wait till friday when it warms up here. I guess I have a bit of compassion for my horse! The clipper lines are not bad at all, it sure beats a big fuzzy mess in the show ring!


----------

